#  Ernährung >   Egal,was ich esse,werde ich immer dicker >

## Boule de Neige

Hallo!Ich werde jetzt euch meine ganze Geschichte präsentieren,ohne irgendwas zu verbergen,damit ihr guten Überblick habt und ich passende Ratschläge erhalte.Ich hoffe einfach darauf,denn ich habe mich an vielen Seiten registriert und kaum was nützliches erfahren,immer blöde Sachen ausprobiert und meine Situation hat sich noch verschlimmert.
Also,dann fange ich mal an!
Ich habe schlanke Eltern und einen schlanken Mann.In der Verwandschaft ist kaum einer übergewichtig,eher schmal und trocken.Ich selbst habe mit 14 ein wenig zugenommen(war damals 164cm und 64kg),in einem Jahr habe ich dann mithilfe strenger Diät und täglichem Joggen(5km) bis 54 abgenommen.Das war die schönste Zeit meines Lebens überhaupt.Ich habe mich gesund ernährt,nur natürliche Produkte,keine Süßigkeiten und Fettes im Übermass,viel Gemüse und Obst und Sport natürlich.
Mit 17 Jahren habe ich mich für ein Implanon-Stäbchen entschieden,weil ich das als bequeme und sichere Verhütungsmethode gesehen habe.In dem gleichen Zeitraum habe ich mit meiner Ausbildung angefangen.Meine Ausbildung hatte auch viel mit Bewegung und Kraft zu tun.Bis zur Ausbildungsstelle bin ich jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter mit dem Fahrrad gefahren 10km hin und 10km her.Nach dem Feierabend viel spazieren gegangen und immer noch aber seltener joggen.Ich hatte die Möglichkeit,meine Ausbildung zu verkürzen und so habe ich mich im Oktober 2007 auf meine Abschlussprüfung vorbereitet.Gesundheitlich habe ich mich sehr unwohl gefühlt,ich hatte immer unvorstellbare Müdigkeit,Schlafstörungen  und habe manchmal nur einmal am Tag gegessen,dafür aber Portion eines ganzen Tages.Ich habe nicht mit Appetit gegessen und ich habe auch kein richtiges Gefühl gehabt,satt zu werden.Aber trotzdem haben sich meine Essgewohnheiten nicht verändert.Mein Gewicht hat sich sehr schnell verändert nach dem ich mich für das Implanon entschieden habe.Ich nahm im ersten Halbjahr 7 Kilo zu und im Oktober 2007 wog ich schon 66-67Kg.Egal,was ich gemacht habe,nahm ich nicht ab.Und wenn,dann habe ich innerhalb von kurzer Zeit wieder zugenommen.Am ende Oktober haben wir mit meinem Arzt beschlossen,das Stäbchen zu entfernen.Ich wurde ach sehr bald schwanger.In der Schwangerschaft habe ich rasant zugenommen.Ich hatte nur Lust auf Fleisch und Produkte,die ich bis jetzt fast nie gegessen habe.Als mein erstes Kind geboren wurde,wog ich 92Kilo.Die Pfunde sind aber so schnell geschmolzen,ohne dass ich was dafür gemacht habe,dass ich zum Silvester 2009 76Kilo wog.Und im April schon 70.Dann hat mein Gewicht das halbe Jahr zwischen 72 und 70 gependelt und ich habe mich für eine Radikaldiät entschieden,weil ich alle gewöhnlichen Diäten,die ich ausprobiert habe nicht einhalten konnte und dann alles,was ich wollte aß.Ich habe mich entschieden 5 Tage nichts zu essen,nur Wasser trinken.Ich habe sie fast durchgehalten,nur ab und zu kleines Stücken was gegessen.Sport?Na ja,wie man´s sagt....ich bin nur mit meinem Kind immer lange,bis 2 Stunden schnell mit dem Kinderwagen spazieren gegangen,ab der Geburt.So habe dann am Ende meiner Radikaldiät 65 Kilo erreicht,womit ich bei 167cm(in der Schwangerschaft gewachsen) sehr zufrieden war.In einem Monat danach wurde ich wieder schwanger.Mein Mann und ich haben nach dem ersten Kind sofort das zweite Gewünscht,aber es wollte einfach nicht klappen und erst nach 15 Monaten ist es passiert.In dieser Schwangerschaft habe ich sogar erst abgenommen und dann hielt mein Gewicht ganze Weile an.Ab April 2010 gings dann in die Breite.Mein zweites Kind habe ich im August 2010 bekommen und aus dem Krankenhaus kam ich mit 85 Kilo nach Hause.Ich hatte überhaupt kein Appetit,aß alles,was ich auch für meinen Mann gekocht habe und er mag nur Frisches,viel Fleisch und Gemüse.Ich dachte,diesmal geht es auch so schnell.Ich habe mich genauso verhalten wie nach der Geburt erstes Kindes,aber es passierte nur langsam.Mit 82Kilo wollte ich es mit Almased versucht und habe in 9 Tagen 5 Kilo abgenommen,sie kamen auch nicht zurück.Ab März habe mich zwei Monaten vegitarisch ernährt und habe dadurch 5 Kilo zugenommen.Dann habe ich mich normal ernährt,also auch Fleisch,Nutella und Kekse.Nicht im Übermass,sogar normal.Ich habe aber ein großes Problem....Wenn ich nicht ausgeschlafen bin,esse ich und fühle kein Gefühl,satt zu sein.Ich esse dann ganzen Tag alles,was ich sehe.Dann gleiche ich das normalerweise mit Gymnastik und Spaziergang aus.
Mein zweites Problem ist PMS.Ich habe das noch nie im Leben gehabt,aber nach Geburt meines Sohnes habe ich es!Es ist so schrecklich!!!Es treten immer alles Symptome auf einmal: Heißhungerattaken,Migräne,Wassereinlagerungen.Wenn ich Migräne habe,esse ich fast gar nicht,MÜDIGKEIT,Launeschwankungen.
Ich weiß eigentlich nicht,ob das mit PMS zu tun hat.Aber seit Geburt meines Sohnes habe ich ab und zu sehr starke Kopfschmerzen,Summen im Kopf und so ein Knacken im Hinterteil des Kopfes,wenn ich laufe,Schwindelgefühle,manchmal kann ich mich schlecht konzentrieren.Vielleicht ist was bei Geburt meines Sohnes in meinem Kopf passiert?Oder schlafe ich zu wenig?Ich bin eine Eule,ich um 23-24Uhr schlafen und werde morgens um 6-7 von meinen Kindern geweckt,geh dann weiter ins Kinderzimmer schlafen,aber das klappt nie,weil Kinder Aufmerksamkeit brauchen und so stehe ich bald auf und beschäftige mich mit ihnen und Haushalt.Nachts wird mein Sohn immer ein Paar Mal wach,das hat auch seine Nachteile.Tagsüber kann ich nicht schlafen.Geht einfach nicht.
Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit mein Gewicht mit Diäten zu killen,ich kann sie einfach nicht aushalten.So habe ich in der Zeit meiner letzten Diät sogar 3 Kilo zugenommen.Ich habe bei Yves Rocher so ein Pulver bestellt zur Beschleunigung der Immunsystem.Davon krieg ich Kotzreiz,ecklig im Geschmack und hilft nicht.Ich kann mich in letzter Zeit auch nicht viel mit Sport beschäftigen,weil ich so starke Kopfschmerzen habe und diese ewige Müdigkeit,sie haut mich einfach um.
Ich wende mich jetzt an euch um Hilfe zu bieten.Bitte,keine Diäten vorschlagen,lieber was nützliches......
Ach ja,ich bin jetzt bei 77Kilo.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Weißt du für mich hört sich das echt an so alles würdest du dich in einen Diät-/ Abnehmwahn steigern.
Warum musst du den unbedingt abnehmen? 
Abnehmen (Diäten) in kurzer Zeit versprechen keinen dauerhaften Erfolg!
Hier hilft nur Ernährung umstellen, Sport treiben und sich auf keinen Fall verrückt machen!
Da du Mutter bist ist es auch völlig normal wenn nach den Schwangerschaften ein bisschen was übrig bleibt.
Bei meiner Frau war das auch so.
Ich liebe jedes Pfund an ihr!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Vergiss diesen Diätenkram, das hilft niemandem, nur dem der es herstellt und verkauft....
Zum Schlafen musst du mal schauen warum du nicht pennen kannst!
Warum wird dein Sohn den nachts wach?
Kann man das abstellen/ verhindern?
Wieso solltest du nicht bei deinen Kindern weiter schlafen?
Kinder brauchen außer Aufmerksamkeit auch klare Strukturen im Leben.
Wenn die Mama morgens ins Bett kommt dann kuscheln wir und schlafen noch mal eine Runde zusammen...
dann stehen wir auf und Frühstücken gemeinsam...
Bei unseren 3 Kindern hat das wunderbar funktioniert, Rituale sind wichtig für die Zwerge, die geben Sicherheit und Geborgenheit. 
Vll kannst du mal mit deinem Hausarzt darüber sprechen.
Es gibt Möglichkeiten PMS mit Medikamenten zu behandeln.
Vll hilft dir auch eine Überweisung zu einem Psychiater/ Psychologen -  das soll nur ein Vorschlag sein!

----------


## Falke

ui, das ist mal ausführlich gewesen ;-))) 
Ich bin zwar kein so großer Fan davon, aber Weight Watchers soll super funktionieren. Im Grunde ist es ganz einfach, wenn du zuwenig ist, stellt sich dein Körper auf Sparflamme um, das bedeutet, dass er nicht verbrennt, weil er der Meinung ist: jetzt ist Notstand und ich muss runterfahren (Stoffwechsel), damit er nicht so viel verbraucht.  
Ansonsten gebe ich Schubser recht, setzt dich doch nicht so unter Druck, das braucht seine Zeit. Und so wie es sich liest, bist du auch ansonsten gerade sehr gestresst und da solltest du lieber darauf achten, dass du dich gesund ernährst. Weißbrot zum Beispiel ist immer eine sehr schlechte Idee, das schon mal weggelassen bringt langfristig gesehen schon eine Menge. 
Viele Grüße
Falke

----------


## Boule de Neige

Hey!Danke für die Antworten!Ja,alles,was ihr mir vorschlägt klingt super und ist ja auch selbstverständlich.Ich möchte aber trotzdem so schnell wie möglich abnehmen und weiß nicht,wo ich anfangen soll.Vielleicht ganz die Idee vergessen und es wird auch ein Problem weniger.Daher auch-weniger Stress und so schaffe ich mehr Übersicht in meinem Leben,wo und wie ich was zuerst machen muss.Alles schön nacheinander.Anstatt spät schlafen zu gehen und spät mit dem Haushalt anfangen,lieber früh aufwachen,die Kids anziehen und sofort nach draußen bis zum Mittag.Dann Ab Mittag schnell zu Hause was machen,wenn die Kinder schlafen und dann,wenn sie wach sind -sofort nach draußen gehen.Wenn wir nicht zu Hause sind,habe ich auch nicht so viel aufzuräumen.Mehr Sport macht gute Laune und befreit von Kopfschmerzen.Aber es ist so ungewöhnlich und SCHWER morgen früh aufzuwachen.........Meine Kinder sind so beweglich,sie wollen sofort spielen,malen,der Kleine krabbelt überall.Mit Kuscheln ist es also ganz schlecht bei uns,immer in Bewegung sind sie.Und ich habe nicht so viel Kraft....Keine Ahnung,wo ich anfangen soll...Ich habe übrigens gestern meine gute Bekannte gesehen,sie war bei uns vor drei Wochen.Und ich habe sie gar nicht erkannt!Sie hat in der Zeit 15 Kilo abgenommen,obwohl sie früher auch nicht viel zum Abnehmen hatte.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dir kann wirklich nur ein Arzt helfen!
Wenn du schnell abnehmen musst (von wollen kann keine Rede sein da du so unter Zwang stehst!) dann geht das am schnellsten 
mit einer Absaugung. 
Nein Spaß beiseite, du musst wirklich zum Arzt, wenn du dich so unter Druck/ Zwang setzt ist das nicht normal.
Vor allem mit dem Gedanken viel Sport macht viel Glücklich....
Zu viel Sport macht Kopfschmerzen und macht erst recht krank!
Druck mal deine Beiträge aus und zeig die deinem Hausarzt!

----------


## Boule de Neige

ich habe gar nicht gedacht,dass sich mein Beitrag so krank anhört :Cheesy:  Heute war ich mit meinen Freundinnen frühstücken(was heißt frühstücken?losen Kaffee getrunken) und sie sind bereit mich zu unterstützen.Sie möchten ein Paar Pfund loswerden,aber bei ihnen ist es nicht so viel wie bei mir.Und so haben sie mir noch eine Diät vorgeschlagen,Stoffwechseldiät.Ja...doof von mir,aber ich bin sicher,mit meinen Freundinnen werde ich es durchhalten,wir haben uns geschworen,sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen.Es dauert zwei Wochen.Außerdem werde ich es mit Pilates-Übungen versuchen und vormittags immer spazieren.Wie damals,als mein erstes Kind geboren wurde-im schnellen Tempo.

----------


## sunshine64

Also, um es mal einfach zu sagen: "Schnell" bringt nichts - außer noch mehr Frust. Vermutlich hast du durch die zahlreichen Diäten deinen Stoffwechsel schon ziemlich "vor die Wand" gefahren, so dass der auch nicht mehr so funktioniert, wie er sollte. Es könnte sein, dass er bei jeder neuen diät denkt, jetzt kommt wieder eine Hungersnot und er müsse alles, was er bekommt, festhalten, weil man ja nie wisse, wie lange diese Hungersnot anhalte. 
Lies mal: Der Hungerstoffwechsel 
Das einzige, was wirklich hilft - langfristig und dauerhaft - ist seine Ernährungs- und Lebensgewohnheiten *dauerhaft* umzustellen. Alles, was du nur vorübergehend machst, endet wie bisher auch - mit Frust und Wiederzunahme. 
Bewegung ist ein weiterer wichtiger Aspekt, vor allem, um seinen runtergefahrenen Stoffwechsel wieder zu aktivieren. Ich empfehle gerne das Minitrampolin - sehr effektiv und Spaß macht es auch. 
Stoffwechseldiät? Aber keine mit Blutabnehmen oder starken Einschränkungen. Wenn ich schon höre "dauert zwei Wochen" kommt es auf das gleiche raus. 
Hast du dich schon mal mit der LOGI-Methode (Startseite: LOGI-Methode) beschäftigt? Das ist eine Kohlenhydrat-reduzierte Ernährung - sehr lecker, sehr gesund, sättigend - und langfristig erfolgreich. Aber nur, wenn du dabei bleibst und dich an ein paar Grundregeln hältst. 
Du kannst ja mal so ein/zwei Beispieltage aufschreiben, WAS und Wie viel davon du so isst und trinkst.

----------


## Boule de Neige

WOW!Danke für so gute Ratschläge!!!!Ich habe meine Diät heute abgebrochen,weil ich kein Fleisch und Fisch mehr sehen möchte.Ich werde diese Woche nur Salate essen.Übrigens,in der letzten Woche habe ich 3 Kilo abgenommen!Das sieht man nicht nur auf der Waage,sondern auch an Klamotten!Und ich mache Pilates weiter,ich versuche es jeden Tag zu machen,aber es klappt nicht immer.Sonst gehe ich viel spazieren und gestern war ich schwimmen.Ich habe mich in der Zeit dran gewohnt,ohne Zucker umzugehen.Brot esse ich auch wieder weniger als sonst und ich ich hungere nicht!!!!Leute,ich habe noch keine Hungerattaken gehabt....ich habe angefangen mich wohl zu fühlen.Wenn ich merke,dass ich wieder misslaunisch werde, geh ich raus spazieren oder mache dringend was,was mit körperlicher Aktivität zu tun hat.Ich Moto jetzt:weniger essen,sich mehr bewegen.Und es klappt endlich!!!!!!ES KLAPPT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Mein Ziel ist jetzt -68Kilo.....Ich werde mich in der Zeit melden....

----------


## Patientenschubser

Noch´n Tipp, kauf dir ein Fahrrad und fahr damit jeden Tag 30 min (10km oder mehr) ... da stellt sich der Erfolg recht schnell ein.  :Smiley:

----------


## Boule de Neige

Danke.Ich bin auch früher jeden Tag zur Arbeit mit dem Fahrrad gefahren,es sind insgesamt 20km :-)))Mein Fahrrad wartet schon seit Langem auf mich und eine Kutsche für Kids haben wir auch gekauft.Aber es liegt ein persönliches Problem dazwischen,dass ich nicht mehr Fahrrad fahre,obwohl ich es gern fahren würde.Ich hoffe,dass es sich bald ändert.Zu meinem Gewicht,es ändert sich seit Freitag nichts.Ich ernähre mich trotzdem bewusst weiter und treibe Sport.Gestern langer Spaziergang bergab und -runter zwei ein Halb Stunden Kinderwagen mit zwei Kindern schieben.So doll habe ich schon lange nicht geschwitzt.Ich vermute,dass es sich in nächsten 2 Wochen drastisch ändert und die Pfunde werden noch schneller purzeln.Hauptsache-nicht mit dem Sport aufhören.

----------


## Schlumpfine

und scher dich wegen dem knacken und den kopfschmerzen mal zum arzt, zusammen mit dem schwindel würde ich mal auf einen verschobenen wirbel und eingeklemmten nerv tippen. is nun mal bei 2 kleinen zwergen so, wo man noch viel heben und tragen muss. 
und dann, wie schubser schon schrieb, rituale, also immer das gleiche tun, dann gewöhnen die kiddys sich. zb. an die morgendliche schlafrunde. ich nehme mal an, die zwerge schlafen auch über tag? dann leg dich dazu, auch wenn du nicht schläfst, ruhen hilft. und auch dein körper gewöhnt sich an die ruhephase und dann schlummerst auch du ein wenig...  :Grin:  
das mit der pms besprichst du am besten mit deiner frauenärztin, da gibts auch möglichkeiten und pillen, bei denen man nicht zunimmt, einfach mal ein bisserl probieren. oder die 3-monatsspritze, keine regel, kein pms (so wars jedenfalls bei mir). 
wenn du das erledigt hast, dann bist du auch ausgeglichener und kannst dein gewicht in angriff nehmen. ich habe am tag so 6 bis 7 happen zu mir genommen... so war ich nie unterzuckert oder heißhungrig.  
hab mir zum bsp. dunkles kaviarbrot gekauft, 2 fingerdicke scheiben mit quark, salat und fettarmer wurst ist ein happen, 2 kleine äpfel ein weiterer... 1 flasche trinkjoghurt, salat mit hühnchen und joghurt, oder paprika und gurken als fingerfood.... immer so ungefähr ne handvoll und sehr viel stilles mineralwasser... 
das wichtigste ist wirklich, regelmäßig zu essen, dann weiss dein körper, er bekommt regelmäßig und braucht keinen "vorrat" anlegen...  :Smiley:  
achso, vergiss nicht, ab und an mal ein kleines bissl zu sündigen, aber in maßen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Boule de Neige

Mittlerweile tue ich es so-ich lege mich auch in der Mittagszeit ausruhen,schlafen klappt leider nicht.Was das Essen angeht-ich versuche kleinere Portionen zu essen und auf Süßes habe ich fast komplett verzichtet,also es darf nur ein Mal pro Woche was Süßes sein,sei es Honig,Nuttella,Schokolade oder Eis.Was ich nicht wirklich mag ist Fleisch.Fisch und Eier esse ich auch nicht so gern.Meine Frage-woher denn Eiweißquelle?Ich esse im Grunde genommen nur Gemüse und Brot,Nudeln.Ich vermute,dass es auch mit Trinkjoghurt geht,oder?Wenn ich den Natürlichen mit weniger Zucker nehme?Oder Quark?Oder Buttermilch?Kan es ausreichen,wenn ich nur 1-2 Tage pro Woche Fleisch,Fisch oder Eier essen werde?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mein Tipp lass dich mal von einem Ernährungsberater beraten!
Der sagt dir genau was gut für dich ist und was nicht.
Auf Trinkjoghurt würde ich ganz verzichten! Ebenso auf alle gekauften süßen Joghurts etc. 
Da ist mir echt zuviel Zucker und anderes drin.
Gönne dir ruhig öfter mal was Süßes, damit dein Körper weiß er bekommt das.
So verzichtest du auf Heißhungerattacken.
Zum Frühstück würde ich z.B. ungern auf Honig verzichten.
Quark hat viel Eiweiß, ebenso meine ich Linsen....

----------


## Schlumpfine

tofu?

----------


## Boule de Neige

Danke für die super Ratschläge!Ich habe eine Woche Diät durchgehalten,dann...ja,ich bin wieder beim alten Gewicht,weil ich mich nicht richtig ernähre.Hunger habe ich gar nicht,aber ich esse trotzdem.Warum :Huh?: ?Keine Ahnung.Ich sitze oder tue was und dann merke ich,dass mir was fehlt.Ich geh zum Kühlschrank und hole mir Stück Käse oder zum Schrank und hole mir Schokolade.Ich esse und merke keine Befriedigung,Hunger auch nicht..........Mir fehlt was und ich komme gar nicht drauf,was mir fehlen sollte.Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal versuchen,gesunde Kleinigkeiten bereit zu stellen und wenn ich solche Attacken habe,damit Schokolade und Käse auszutauschen?Es klingt alles super,und ich bin jetzt im Stress,weil wir für drei Wochen verreisen und gerade vor dem Urlaub hat man so viel zu erledigen.Für September habe ich gedacht,eine Freundin für gemeinsames Joggen zu suchen.

----------


## Boule de Neige

Wie teuer ist denn eine Ernährungsberatung?Apropos,meine Freundin hat zwei Wochen Stoffwechseldiät durchgehalten und auch weitere 2 Wochen hat sie sich bewusst ernährt und hat in dieser Zeit 8 Kilo abgenommen!Das bringt mich auf falsche Gedanken,mit der Diät wieder anzufangen,obwohl es für mich überhaupt nicht passt....Nein,ich will keine Diät mehr........

----------


## rege46

Wenn deine Schilddrüse i. O. ist, kann man über die Ernährung viel erreichen. Von besonderer Wichtigkeit ist der Säure-Basen-Haushalt.

----------


## miko

Hallo, 
hier ein paar Tipps von mir: 
1. eine ganz normale, gesunde ausgewogene Ernähung mit allen Lebensmitteln (also keine besondere Diät, einfach essen, auf was man Lust hat)...aber man sollte folgende Dinge beachten: 
- weniger Zucker (besonders Haushaltszucker) essen (also weniger Süssigkeiten, Kuchen, Torten, süsse Gebäck usw.)
- evtl. mehrere kleinere Mahlzeiten (also z.B. 6 kleinere Mahlzeiten am Tag als 3 großen Mahlzeiten)
- nach 18:00 Uhr nur noch sehr wenig essen (hier bietet sich z.B. ein leckerer Salat an !)
- besonders zuckerhaltige Getränke (z.B. Cola, Fanta, zuckerhaltige Sprudel usw.) meiden
- oft hilft auch, daß man von allen etwas weniger isst, als man eigentlich vor hatte (nach dem Motto: Friss die Hälfte!)
- natürlich etwas auf fettige Nahrungsmittel achten (z.B. nicht zuviel rotes Fleisch, nicht zuviel Butter...) 
Also eigentlich ganz einfach, man kann wirklich fast alles essen, aber nun halt nicht zuviel.
Motto: Die Menge macht das Gift !
Weniger zu essen reicht bereits...wer dann noch nicht zufrieden ist, sollte es zusätzlich mit gemässigten Ausdauersport versuchen; auch regelmässige längere Spaziergänge bringen etwas (raus in die Natur!).  
Viele Grüße
MIKO

----------


## klobie

Hallo, 
für mich hört sich das nach tyischer Übersäuerung an. Gerade das mit den Freßattacken und der Müdigkeit. Sicherlich war die Art der Verhütung nicht gut für den Hormonhaushalt. 
Übersäuerung führt zu Wassereinlagerung im Gewebe, da die Säure im Körper verdünnt werden muß, um den ph-WErt zu halten. 
Ganz normal essen, mehr Gemüße, keine Diät halten und den Körper mit Basenpulver entsäuern, sich bewegen und Basenbäder durchführen. Vielleicht auch mal einen Augendiagnostiker aufsuchen. 
Mehr darüber auf meiner Homepage Link entfernt - Werbung

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo,
bevor du krampfhaft probierst immer weiter in eine Diät reinzusteigern und es doch nicht funktioniert, lass Dir doch mal Deine Blutwerte testen. Vielleicht ist da eine Blockade und evt. mit der Schilddrüse nicht alles in Ordnung. Dann kannst du immer noch eine vielleicht Ernährungsberatung aufsuchen! 
LG

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Boule de Neige,
ich bin nochmal alle deine Beiträge durchgegangen.
Ich habe auch Gewichtsprobleme, erst recht, seit ich Kortison nehmen muss. Meine Figur könnte in etwa wie die deine sein. Zuerst mal musste ich lernen, meinen Körper so anzunehmen, wie er ist, und mich nicht mehr dafür zu schämen. Leider sind in der heutigen Zeit die Schönheitsideale so, dass man gertenschlank sein soll, um es im Leben zu etwas zu bringen. Wir beide (und viele andere auch) würden eher in die Barockzeit passen.  :Peinlichkeit: 
Ich habe den Wunsch aufgegeben, schlank zu sein, denn da habe ich schon mal genetisch schlechte Karten, und dann eben noch das Kortison. Wobei ich natürlich schon abnehmen will wegen meiner Gelenkprobleme und es manchmal auch schaffe, aber dann wieder zunehme, weil ich es nicht fertigbringe, bestimmte Regeln einzuhalten. Doch da ich viel leisten muss und dabei nicht den Kopf habe, ständig auf Ernährungsregeln zu achten, gestehe es mir zu, nicht perfekt auszusehen. Gefällt mir zwar nicht so gut, aber ich belasse es mal dabei, habe damit weder die Gunst meines Mannes, meiner Kinder und meiner Freunde, noch mein Selbstwertgefühl verloren.  
Du solltest auch lernen, dich erst mal so anzunehmen, wie du bist, denn du bist in Ordnung, so wie du bist. Du setzt dich selber unter Druck und dadurch wird der Frust umso größer.
Dann solltest du rausfinden, was die tiefere Ursache von deinem Problem ist. In einem anderen Thread hast du etwas von deiner Kindheit geschrieben. Solche Erlebnisse können auch dazu führen, dass man das, was innerlich brodelt, aber verdrängt wurde, mit Essen kompensieren will. Dazu kommt der Stress mit den Kindern usw. Das kann ich alles gut nachvollziehen. Wenn du dich dann mal innerlich besser fühlst und den Kopf dazu hast, kannst du ja mal zur Ernährungsberatung gehen. Übrigens kann man seinen Säure-Basen-Haushalt auch durch die Ernährung, viel Wasser Trinken und viel Bewegung in Ordnung bekommen, da braucht es keine Zusatzprodukte (eigene Erfahrung).
Alles Gute!

----------

